# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη Philips] ΟΘΟΝΗ PHILIPS 190CW

## eusevios

Καλησπέρα
έχω μια οθόνη philips 190cw και έχει πρόβλημα με το backlight, προσπαθεί να ανάψει αλλά μετά από 2-3 δεύτερα σβήνει... οι πυκνωτές είναι μετρημένοι και δείχνουν οκ, το inverter το μέτρησα και δείχνει καλό,αν μπορεί να βοηθήσει κάποιος περιμένω να απαντήσει... ευχαριστώ

----------


## eusevios

ξέχασα να πω ότι και οι λάμπες είναι οκ

----------

